# OH NO..95 Nissan died



## richlo (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, yesterday as I was pulling out of my garage to leave my car started to shake and the check engine light came on and then it shut down. I took it today to Merlin Auto to have it fixed..they said that it needed a major tune up..they change the wires, plugs, dis. cap, rotor, PCV valve, fuel filter, vavle cover gasket, and change some of the hoses on it...

anyways, I notice significant drop in idle that Im use to on this 167K mile car..The idle seem like it was about to drop to zero (about 250 rpms?? at Drive position with foot on pedal) but it stayed above it..I talked to the mechanic and he he got into the car and checked it and it he went through the motions that it was fine.

Anyways, for those who saw my previous post on my a/c recharge, I did that yesterday sometime and changed the fuse on it and now it works...

Now you may ask whats this got to do with the other. 

Well...If i start the car without the a/c set to ON..it wont start, but with it on the ON position (or rather number 1 at least) it works fine....at least that is what has work so far..

what gives???

Well..now it wont stay on with the A/C set to ON...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

richlo said:


> Okay, yesterday as I was pulling out of my garage to leave my car started to shake and the check engine light came on and then it shut down. I took it today to Merlin Auto to have it fixed..they said that it needed a major tune up..they change the wires, plugs, dis. cap, rotor, PCV valve, fuel filter, vavle cover gasket, and change some of the hoses on it...
> 
> anyways, I notice significant drop in idle that Im use to on this 167K mile car..The idle seem like it was about to drop to zero (about 250 rpms?? at Drive position with foot on pedal) but it stayed above it..I talked to the mechanic and he he got into the car and checked it and it he went through the motions that it was fine.
> 
> ...


sounds like the idle air control valve is dead. its located behind the #1 cylinder below the intake manifold. look down in there and locate the large phillips headed screw. give it a turn or 2 counter clock-wise. the rpms should come up. if the car wont start for you to do this, get in and floor the gas pedal and try to start the car. once you get it started, try messing with the screw. sometimes you can remove the iacv and clean the carbon out of it and it will work again for awhile. 
im kind of curious about the people that replaced the pcv valve. this is like a 4 hour job and would have cost you about 250 bucks to have done... did they really do it?


----------



## richlo (Aug 5, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> sounds like the idle air control valve is dead. its located behind the #1 cylinder below the intake manifold. look down in there and locate the large phillips headed screw. give it a turn or 2 counter clock-wise. the rpms should come up. if the car wont start for you to do this, get in and floor the gas pedal and try to start the car. once you get it started, try messing with the screw. sometimes you can remove the iacv and clean the carbon out of it and it will work again for awhile.
> im kind of curious about the people that replaced the pcv valve. this is like a 4 hour job and would have cost you about 250 bucks to have done... did they really do it?


they worked on the car for about 8 hours..and you can tell that they opened it up where the PCV Valve is and when they put it back together - new screws and washers were placed...

Thanks for the suggestions..I willtry both of those tomorrow..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also check the Throttle Position Sensor (TPS) adjustment and make sure the Mass Air Flow (MAF) Meter is plugged in.

Troy


----------



## richlo (Aug 5, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Also check the Throttle Position Sensor (TPS) adjustment and make sure the Mass Air Flow (MAF) Meter is plugged in.
> 
> Troy



YOU guys are my SAVIORs...the damn mechanic didnt even bother doing this..after I printed it out for him to see if any of the things you mentioned where the problem..I spent $400 for all of the above..I was pissed because they couldnt fix it.

I found the screw and adjusted in Neutral so that it hit 700rpms..and walla, the car is riding smooth without any hesitation at the stop or park..I was about to go buy me another car...  :hal:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

richlo said:


> YOU guys are my SAVIORs...the damn mechanic didnt even bother doing this..after I printed it out for him to see if any of the things you mentioned where the problem..I spent $400 for all of the above..I was pissed because they couldnt fix it.
> 
> I found the screw and adjusted in Neutral so that it hit 700rpms..and walla, the car is riding smooth without any hesitation at the stop or park..I was about to go buy me another car...  :hal:


lol, good stuff man.  thats why im not so trusting of many mechanics...


----------

